
Pennsylvania to Apply 6% “Netflix Tax” - chewymouse
https://www.allflicks.net/pennsylvania-to-apply-6-netflix-tax/
======
plandis
This seems okay to me if cable subscriptions are already taxed. If not the
cynic in me is thinking: "man, Comcast has some great lobbyists".

~~~
shakethemonkey
It's simple sales tax. Federal law prohibits the state fro going further.[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Tax_Freedom_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Tax_Freedom_Act)

